
Position Based Fluids - 6ren
http://physxinfo.com/news/11109/introduction-to-position-based-fluids/
======
ChuckMcM
This is some amazing stuff. From the old 3dfx 'fog' behind a blue translucent
polygon to this in roughly 15 years. Stunning when you think about it.

